# Anyone have experience with the Grizzly G0838?



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I am in the early stages of thinking about adding a lathe, and I was looking at the Grizzly G0838. It would be companion to a Rikon 70-220 VSR. I'm looking for more capacity for larger bowls, green wood turning and large segmented vessels. I am also looking at a second lathe because my wife also turns .

I have Googled and also searched here and cannot find any reviews for this lathe. Does anyone on Lumberjocks have any experience with this lathe? I appreciate your insights.

Thanks!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the G0838 is a new offering from Grizzly.It looks like it would be a good performer with a smaller footprint.Hopefully someone will chime in on it…


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Did a bit more research (should have done before posting here - doh!) and it looks like the drive system is pretty much the same as the G0733, which has good to excellent reviews. Grizzly even fixed the lack of a hand wheel on the headstock (sort of - with a small knurled knob). If they are accurately listing the tool rest post diameter at 1", they have fixed that issue, too.

I have a feeling I will be posting a review of my own Grizzly G0838 later this year


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

The 733 is a 18×47, where the G0838 is a 16×24. 
I have a couple friends who have the 733. Both talk highly of it. 
I bought a Jet 16×42 before I knew anything about the Grizzly 733. 
While my jet is fine. I would have saved $550, and got a little more lathe with the 733. 
I have used a couple short bed lathes, and am not impressed with them. I prefer the longer bed. I don't do a lot of spindle work. But it is nice to have when you need it. and it is nice to be able to get the tail stock out of the way without needing to take it off all together. The Grizzly's tail stock is much heavier than your Rikon. 
I find it a pain to take it off to get it out of the way. But an extra $500 for the 733 is a lot if you don't ever turn spindles. Just my 2 cents. Your Rikon is a nice lathe. And the G0838 is too, but going up to the G0733 would truly compliment it.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I opted for the Grizzly G0766 over the G0733 because of the swing, 22" vice 18". Have had excellent results and zero complaints outside of shipping blemishes. My research revealed that the all were now made in the far east and the difference was the company quality control and warranty service. Grizzly has been good on two lathes so far for me. My only complaints about the 0766 are spindle lock pin falls into the sawdust and hard to locate and the 25mm tool rest post. If I had it to do over I would have went with the G0800 for a little more money.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

BigJohn,

Great point on the extra length of the 733, and that being a better compliment to my Rikon. My wife and I tend to do a lot more face plate / bowl / vessel work than spindle work. Unfortunately, space is at a super premium in my small, weirdly shaped basement shop, so that pushes me toward the shorter 838. Grizzly does offer a bed extension that also doubles as tool rest in a lower mounting position for larger faceplate turning when the headstock is slid to the end of the bed.

Also great point about the heavy lift of removing the tailstock. I almost always take the tailstock off the Rikon when doing any face plate turning. Plus, I need to set it somewhere. I'll have to think about a plan for that.

Jack Lewis,

Thank you for the helpful info on your Grizzly experience 

CEW


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice lathe - except - it has 1×8 spindle. Should be 1×1- 1/4.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Hi Jack,

I fully understand the limited space in the shop. I am so out of room myself. 
And if you really don't need the spindle capability then the 733 would be a waste of space and money.

I did not notice the 1X8 tpi spindle on the 838 when I first read about it. But in your case, that looks to be a perk. 
I believe the Rikon is 1X8 too. So everything is interchangeable, Win Win.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Big John,

The 1" x 8 spindle is a bonus as the Rikon is also 1" x 8. I am sure that a 1 1/4" spindle reduces vibration and will be more durable over time, especially with green, heavy blanks, etc. But, quick interchangeability is awfully nice. The 1" tool post is a bonus for the same reason - all my tool rests work on both lathes


----------

